
Apple bans vaping apps from the App Store - thedingwing
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/15/apple-removes-vaping-related-apps-from-app-store-amid-lung-illness-crisis.html
======
milkytron
I have a Pax 3 (cannabis vaporizer).

It has an app that adds functionality to the device to modify temperature
controls, such as raising/lowering the temperature, and increasing the
temperature as you draw, but lowering it when you're not drawing to conserve
battery.

It's a great app that adds a fair amount of value to the product. It sucks to
know that this won't be getting updated, or if I buy a new iPhone, I won't be
able to install without jailbreaking.

I would love for Plume (creator of the Pax) to open source the app so that
some users are able to build and run it, and the community would likely add
some improvements. But we'll see what happens I suppose.

